# Most Fluffy Artists/Bands



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Inspired by the Most Fluffy Composers thread. To me fluffy can be a good thing but just very light and made to please women. The 80's definitely fit this title well. I'm thinking of Journey, Boston, Styx, REO Speedwagon, White Lion, Europe, and many more.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If pop/hair metal represented fluffiness in the 80s then the 60s equivalents may be the likes of The Association, The Turtles, Fifth Dimension and the Hollies - well-crafted pop music with lots of rich harmonies and arrangements. Elsewhere, some of the Beatles' and Donovan's twee moments probably come into this category as well.


----------

